# A positive image



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

At the weekend I was having a chat with dh and told him I found it hard to look forward to a future without children. He said I should just replace the bad thought with a positive one. So he said "Close your eyes and hold out your hands. Cup them together. Now image you are holding four fluffy maine **** kittens". Ahhhhhh. One of my 'ideas' about the future is to breed maine **** cats (we have a 2 yr old and he is so adorable). I thought it was so sweet of dh - and a good idea. So now when I have a bad thought I'll replace it with that one. What would your positive thought be.....?  
Bernie x


----------



## solitaire (Mar 26, 2007)

What a good question!

Mine was originally Sydney Harbour Bridge - because the only way we ever stood a chance of going there was if we didn't have children (financial issues!). But then we went there, and now my positive image is an elephant. Really. I desperately want to go back to Africa, and that is what we are now saving for.

Love,
Solitaire
x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Me, I think of the field of flowers I am growing to sell at Farmers Markets. I picture myself sitting amongst them, with cosmos, sunflowers, cornflowers, sweet peas and dahlias all towering over my head, bees buzzing, butterfiles flapping.....

Great post MOA!

MM xxx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Solitaire - An elephant? lol Just as well my image wasn't an elephant - wouldn't have been able to hold it in cupped hands. Seriously your idea of a trip to Africa sounds great. I love elephants, too, and would love to 'meet' one in the wild.
MM - Bit of a hippie, huh? That is such a lovely image. On the subject of flowers - my jasmine at the front of the house is flowering and we get a gorgeous scent wafting in during the evenings... Roll on summer!
Bernie xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Bernie, you've found me out! Love, MM xx


----------



## solitaire (Mar 26, 2007)

MOA - look into the eyes of an elephant. There is such wisdom and compassion there. And they grieve for loss. Plus, they connect me to the planet and put my life and problems into perspective. 

That said, I would have trouble holding one in my hands!

S
x


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Lol  
I read in New Scientist recently that elephants walk more slowly if one of the herd is frail or injured. They stop every so often so the slow one can keep up.
Bernie x


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

I just had to say me too me too.

I absolutely adore elephants, I don't know whether it is their matriarchal society or their clear support and love for their family groups that does it but I just 'relate' to them so much! Wierdo aren't I.

I am lucky enough to have seen them 'in the flesh' twice, both in South Africa. The first time it was at a conservation park and we got up really close and fed them. I was so excited when I saw them I cried!

The second time was on safari last year, a much more natural experience. We saw a whole family just wandering around. Huuuuge bull and several grown females with 2 tiny weeny babies. And again in another 'park' we saw several different groups they just came out of the bush and stood around eating and playing. They were totally in their real environment, uninterrupted by humans. The hotel we were at told us that some previous guests had been really disappointed to not have seen elephants during their stay and then on the last morning they woke up, drew back the curtains and there they were in the garden drinking from their plunge pool! I think I would have fainted from excitement had that happened to us, it was hard enough to contain myself as it was!   

A truly incredible amazing experience.

It makes me smile so much just thinking about it.

Thank you for reminding me.

Much love

Vicki
x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Interesting thread this is developing into; made me reminisce about an amazing moment I had at SeaWorld - yes I know it is dreadful Floridian nonsense in some ways - but, when I watched the Killer Whale show there, and found myself just a few feet away from these incredible creatures, I was reduced to tears for reasons I can't quite express, suffice to say it was profound and is something I think about often and find comforting... MM xxx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

I too had a magical moment in Florida - when I was in a boat and approached by a party of dolphins. There were four of them and they were youngsters who obviously wanted to play. I was on the boat as part of a research team monitoring the dolphins and we had been told that we weren't allowed to touch them. Anyway, I was mesmerised as these dolphins came right out of the water, doing flips and synchronised moves - it was like a Seaworld show but of thier own making. I felt a real connection with these beautiful creatures who seemed to be saying 'come and play with us'. It was absolutely wonderful. We watched them for about 10 minutes then they must have got bored (since we weren't joining in) and they swam off. I'll never forget it.
Bernie x


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Bernie, your DH is inspired! It is possible to face the future if you have more dreams to aspire to! A big part of my future was to breed another horse from my darling Tuppence. We went ahead and now I have my dear Florin too.

MM, I love the image of you surrounded by flowers, that is how I always see you!

Lots of love,
Jq xxx


----------

